# CPC-A Looking for a internship.



## Wileytffny (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello just passed my certification and I need some experience. Looking for a internship.


Thanks Tiffany


----------



## sphillips79 (Dec 21, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## Wileytffny (Dec 22, 2009)

South Carolina


----------

